# RV/Camping Kitchen gadget survey



## saj0627 (Aug 15, 2018)

Checkout a new Survey Monkey survey that we just launched on a project we are doing to determine the top Kitchen Gadgets/Essentials needed for Camping/RVing and general thoughts about camping:

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/7DBTL6X

It will only take 5 minutes!

Thx


----------

